# Idrive nav works in Europe if car purchased in US?



## Rodrigu1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to the community. I am about to purchase my X3 iDrive28i in NY but being a Spaniard I may have to move back to my country in the future and I was wondering if the navigation system will properly back when I am back to Spain. If the answer is no, I would probably skip the nav.

Many thanks for the help and apologies if this was already discussed (I didn't find it).


----------



## carlitos66 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't say about BMW navigation, but we shipped 2008 Mercedes GL320 diesel back to Europe ( Czech republic) and the Navigation doesn't work there. I also thought that just putting in european maps will solve the problem, but unfortunately it did not. They quoted me at MB dealer $4,000.00 !!! to put in euro unit. For now I am just using Garmin portable Navigation, next time I fly back to Czech I will research if it possible to somehow hack the existing unit in order to work.
Charles


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll need to load the Euro maps, FSC code is the big expense, probably a couple hundred euro. I'd be more worried about the import duty, if that doesn't turn you off, then paying for maps shouldn't be bad. You'll also need euro tail lights to get the amber turn signals and the rear fog light switch.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Sort of reverse logic, but US spec cars picked up in Munich via European Delivery are loaded with European maps, and the Nav system works just fine. So taking a US spec car back or Europe will not cause the Nav to stop working. You will need to purchase the maps and FSC code to make it work though.


----------



## carlitos66 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there, pardon my stupid question, but what is the FSC code and where can I purchase it, that interests me a lot. Thank you for answer.
Charles


----------

